# [SOLVED] Overclocking 260 GTX



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey guys 

I have a Chaintech 260 GTX 216 SP 448bit 896mb graphics card that I want to overclock .
The settings are stock at:

576 Core clock .
1242 Shader clock .
1000 Memory clock .
Fan at 86 percent .

What would be the most stable clock speeds and what would I need to change where .I have Riva Tuner and GPU-Z already , is there other good GPU monitoring I need to get :4-dontkno .Thanx .


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Overclocking 260 GTX*

Try evga precision, works on all makes of nVidia card. There are newer versions than the one in the following link, to download the latest you would need to register at evga. http://downloads.guru3d.com/EVGA-Precision-1.5.1-download-2112.html 

Here's a screeshot of precision, it's with a GTX260, but it's a factory OC card with an aftermarket cooler on.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking 260 GTX*

i put it to those settings in the pic and it works fine but when i put it to 700, 1500 and 1180 it runs some games and benchmarks but after a while the card stays on the power saving idle clock and doesnt kick in to real clocks in games . How do i fix this ?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Overclocking 260 GTX*

That's probably just too high of settings for the card, so it runs unstable for a bit, then refuses to come out of power saving mode. Try slowly lowering the clocks, find out where your highest stable settings are.


----------



## Nyt Ryda (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking 260 GTX*

I tried lowering the clocks and it works now at a 10 % overclock . Thanx for your help .


----------

